# "Official 2011 Alabama Football Thread"



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 25, 2011)

Rtr.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting idea.
ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Now that we have this thread, has anyone found a "good" 2011 Hype video?? I haven't. Either the music stinks or they still have McElroy and Ingram in them. Seems like the past years there were some awesome ones. This year there is nothing accurate or worth listening to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now that we have this thread, has anyone found a "good" 2011 Hype video?? I haven't. Either the music stinks or they still have McElroy and Ingram in them. Seems like the past years there were some awesome ones. This year there is nothing accurate or worth listening to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, neither one of those did it for me.


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 25, 2011)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm ready for next saturday!!!!!  RTR!!!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 25, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 25, 2011)

So who's it gonna be, A.J. or Simms? I'm betting A.J.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 25, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> So who's it gonna be, A.J. or Simms? I'm betting A.J.



I think we'll see both at least in the first game against Kent State. They both have excellent potential but my gut tells me Mccarron will be our "go to" guy with Simms in often with his blazing speed. Its a good problem to have.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the thread.

Roll Tide!!


----------



## bamafans (Aug 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think we'll see both at least in the first game against Kent State. They both have excellent potential but my gut tells me Mccarron will be our "go to" guy with Simms in often with his blazing speed. Its a good problem to have.




And i think we will see Blake simms at some point in the game as well in the wildcat formation


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!! I just saw the 2011 recruit video!!! We've brought some sho nuff beasts on board. Some of these boys are scarrrrry nassssty big and fast. No wonder it's been so quiet out of T-Town this year, we're building an army of complete annihilation..

*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## bamafans (Aug 26, 2011)

link?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

bamafans said:


> link?


I'll pm it to you. The AC / DC music lyrics may or may not be acceptable. It's so unclear the way the rules have been batted about and skirted of late.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.alcrimsontide.com/alabam...ma-running-backs-looking-good-in-practice.htm


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 26, 2011)

guys, I am excited about this year. I have been watching the player interviews and Saban's interviews and eveything that I am hearing is positive coming out of camp and there seems to be alot of players willing to take on the leadership role. I can't remember Saban ever being so upbeat about the team and the progress that they are making. Could be a special year....


----------



## DouglasB. (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll Baby!!!!!!!!


*bump*


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll Tide.


----------



## zgilbert (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll tide roll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaTigerFan (Aug 26, 2011)

Does Alabama still use that Elephant sound during the games?  I think they played it when they scored or ran on the field.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 26, 2011)

GaTigerFan said:


> Does Alabama still use that Elephant sound during the games?  I think they played it when they scored or ran on the field.



Its usually played pre-game right before the players run onto the field.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 26, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll!!!!  It has been a long 8 months!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 28, 2011)

ROLL TIDE!! i'm ready to see that BAMA D!  it should be pretty tough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer..


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 28, 2011)

Getting Real Close Now!!!!!!   Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 28, 2011)

hawg dawg said:


> So who's it gonna be, A.J. or Simms? I'm betting A.J.



I think Aj starts, and Simms will be used in some form on offense during the game, if not QB!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 28, 2011)

00Beau said:


> Getting Real Close Now!!!!!!   Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 29, 2011)

We enjoyed seeing Ingram and McClain on the field last night when the Saints and Raiders played each other!

Way to represent fella's!!!

On to Saturday...

RTR


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 29, 2011)

I posted in another thread about the Defense, seems like the guys are focused and motivated.
Jerked Kirkpatrick out of the weight room for a little attitude adjustment...I think he is the weak link.

Also heard that the O-line is coming together really well, and that the players are very comfortable with either QB, as well as Blake Simms in the wildcat.
JJ is going to be impossible to replace, but White is looking pretty good.
Don't count on Duron.


Getting close 

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 29, 2011)

Just read that Duron Carter should be on the practice field today. He has tweeted that he is cleared and Saban has announced that they are still working out the issues and hopefully he will be at practice today.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, according to the Tuscaloosa news Carter is good to go.  No big hurry considering the competition this weekend, but he should be able to learn enough of the play book for the Penn State game


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 29, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Just read that Duron Carter should be on the practice field today. He has tweeted that he is cleared and Saban has announced that they are still working out the issues and hopefully he will be at practice today.



finally


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 29, 2011)

Alabama released its depth chart Monday. Check it out below. 


Offense
QB 
AJ McCarron, 6-4, 205, So./Phillip Sims, 6-2, 217, Fr.
Phillip Ely, 6-1, 187, Fr.

RB
Trent Richardson, 5-11, 224, Jr.
Eddie Lacy, 6-0, 220, So.
Jalston Fowler, 6-1, 246, So.

WR 
Marquis Maze, 5-10, 180, Sr.
Brandon Gibson, 6-2, 194, Sr. 
Kevin Norwood, 6-2, 193, So. 

WR 
DeAndrew White, 6-0, 181, Fr.
Kenny Bell, 6-1, 175, So. 
Michael Bowman, 6-4, 225, So. 

TE
Michael Williams, 6-6, 269, Jr.
Chris Underwood, 6-4, 243, Sr.
Brian Vogler, 6-7, 252, Fr.

TE 
Brad Smelley, 6-3, 229, Sr. 
Harrison Jones, 6-4, 248, Fr. 

LT 
Barrett Jones, 6-5, 311, Jr./Cyrus Kouandjio, 6-6, 322, Fr. 
Tyler Love, 6-6, 307, Jr.

LG 
Chance Warmack, 6-3, 320, Jr./Barrett Jones, 6-5, 311
Alfred McCullough, 6-2, 311, Sr.

C 
William Vlachos, 6-1, 294, Sr.
Kellen Williams, 6-3, 305, So. 

RG 
Anthony Steen, 6-3, 303, So.
John Michael Boswell, 6-5, 300, Sr. 

RT
D.J. Fluker, 6-6, 335, So.
Austin Shepherd, 6-5, 321, Fr. 


Defense

DE
Damion Square, 6-3, 285, Jr.
Ed Stinson, 6-4, 279, So.

DE
Jesse Williams, 6-4, 319, Jr.
Quinton Dial, 6-6, 294, Jr.Undra Billingsley, 6-2, 288, Jr. 


NG Josh Chapman, 6-1, 310, Sr. 
Nick Gentry, 6-1, 284, Sr./Jesse Williams, 6-4, 319, Jr. 

JLB 
Courtney Upshaw, 6-2, 265, Sr. 
Adrian Hubbard, 6-6, 237, Fr./Xzavier Dickson, 6-3, 240, Fr.

SLB 
Jerrell Harris, 6-3, 242, Sr.
Alex Watkins, 6-3, 240, Sr./Jonathan Atchison, 6-3, 240, So.

WLB
Nico Johnson, 6-3, 245, 6-3, 245, Jr./C.J. Mosley, 6-2, 234, So.
Tana Patrick, 6-3, 236, So.

MLB
Dont'a Hightower, 6-4, 260, Jr. 
Chris Jordan, 6-3, 240, Sr./Trey Depriest, 6-2, 242, Fr.

CB 
Dre Kirkpatrick, 6-3, 192, 6-3, 192, Jr. 
Phelon Jones, 5-11, 194, Sr. 

CB 
DeQuan Menzie, 6-0, 198, Sr. 
Dee Milliner, 6-1, 196, So.
John Fulton, 6-0, 187, So.

SS
Robert Lester, 6-2, 210, Jr.
Jarrick Williams, 6-1, 210, So.
Vinnie Sunseri, 6-0, 217, Fr.

FS 
Mark Barron, 6-2, 218, Sr.
Will Lowery, 5-10, 180, Jr./Nick Perry, 6-1, 205, So.
Ha'Sean Clinton-Dix, 6-1, 203, Fr.


Special teams

PK
Jeremy Shelley, 5-10, 165, Jr./Cade Foster, 6-1, 216, So.

KO
Cade Foster, 6-1, 216, So.
Jeremy Shelley, 5-10, 165, Jr.


HOLD
AJ McCarron, 6-4, 205, So.
Hardie Buck, 5-9, 190, Jr.


P
Cody Mandell, 6-4, 202, So.
Jay Williams, 6-3, 221, Fr.


SNAP 
Carson Tinker, 6-1, 220, So.
Kelly Johnson, 6-3, 230, Sr. 


PR
Marquis Maze, 5-10, 180, Sr. 
DeAndrew White, 6-0, 181, Fr.


KOR
Marquis Maze, 5-10, 180, Sr. 
Dee Milliner, 6-1, 196, So.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Loving the depth chart!!!!!! 
On a different note, Duron Carter was finally on the practice field today. Although the official announcement that he's cleared to play has not been given, i doubt they'd let him practice if he wasn't. 
Now the big question: Will he get to play this year?


----------



## Resica (Aug 29, 2011)

Always liked Alabama but wish they were playing at Happy Valley when it's cold. Nice of Penn State to postpone the series from when Bama was on probation until now, but they'll be the loser in this agreement. Shoulda played them in 2004-5. That's what you bet for being nice.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 29, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> These threads are for the fans of that school only...If you are not for that school, don't post in that thread...This is your warning


Uhhhhhhh


----------



## Resica (Aug 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Uhhhhhhh



Is that directed at me David ? I like Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2011)

My little boy turned 2 last week. He just now said his first Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> My little boy turned 2 last week. He just now said his first Roll Tide.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys...I just read the depth chart and man that O Line is big!  300 lbs is the runt on the line..and hes the center.


Roll Tide Boys!  I think this will be a special season...I predict we will be playing the Sooners in the end...imagine that, No. 1 and No.2 playing for it all!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 29, 2011)

Resica said:


> Is that directed at me David ? I like Alabama.



I'm just kidding around, kinda like one of these:


----------



## Resica (Aug 29, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I'm just kidding around, kinda like one of these:



  You better be!!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 29, 2011)

just watched a replay of the '82 Iron bowl...still makes me want to puke.
Our biggest guy on defense was 290, we had a 190# linebacker...and these guys went on to the NFL.
Amazing how the game has changed.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 30, 2011)

I read where one of you had posted in another thread about the score this weekend and how Saban would not run it up because it is Kent State and him being an Alum. What do you guys think about the score. Like the Michigan State bowl game last year, we scored when we had 3rd teamers in the game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I read where one of you had posted in another thread about the score this weekend and how Saban would not run it up because it is Kent State and him being an Alum. What do you guys think about the score. Like the Michigan State bowl game last year, we scored when we had 3rd teamers in the game.


I don't think Saban will intentionally hold the players back, but I do think he'll use the game as an excellent opportunity to see some newbies in action and give them play time all at the same time. And if they happen to score, then so be it. When 3 and 4 deep score against an opposing team, there's really not a lot their coach can say about it..


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 30, 2011)

Did I hear Saban correctly say that KSU's defense ranked 10 nationally last year and that they had many of their starters returning?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 30, 2011)

I think that DC will get some PT this week. There are some over at Tidefans that think he will be a major contributor this year. 

Afterall, he is wearing #8 and those are some big shoes to try to fill.

RTR


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I read where one of you had posted in another thread about the score this weekend and how Saban would not run it up because it is Kent State and him being an Alum. What do you guys think about the score. Like the Michigan State bowl game last year, we scored when we had 3rd teamers in the game.




That was me...with tongue somewhat in cheek


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, I do agree with your statement in a sense. the expression on Saban's face last year in the bowl game when Lacy broke that run was one of those why did we do that looks. The game was out of hand and it was Michigan State where he has ties....


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2011)

I personally think that we'll see a lot of different players at many positions, CK at LT(not starting of course) with lots of run and pass protections, at least 5 receivers will be thrown to, not including TE and RB, on Defense, don't be surprised to see 20 guys with 8-10 snaps, especially up front.
I don't think Saban is too concerned about the final score, this is an evaluative game,...providing of course that we win


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 30, 2011)

fairhope said:


> Well, I do agree with your statement in a sense. the expression on Saban's face last year in the bowl game when Lacy broke that run was one of those why did we do that looks. The game was out of hand and it was Michigan State where he has ties....



Not sure what he could have done different, fairhope. We had already shuffled out the 1st string, most of the 2nd and 3rd strings, and i saw a few names i didn't even know was on the team.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 31, 2011)

My son is in the USAF and stationed in England; his biggest concern is not being able to watch bama games.  Well, there's a new device called a slingbox; it connects to the cable box and router, he can now watch cox cable / Bama games from England, how cool is that?


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 31, 2011)

Awesome, and thanks to your son for his service to our Country


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope he enjoys the game as I hope we all do.
I heard on the morning talk show durin g my drive into the office that Duron Carter has been very impressive and a lot further along than they thought he would be. I guess his dad being at some of the practices and working with him paid off. Can't wait to see what he can do.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw this video on another site and thought you guys would enjoy it..

Enjoy and good luck this season


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 31, 2011)

I read the other day that Saban is extremely pleased with the team attitude and that players are making very few mental mistakes, so far everything has been positive.  I think that as long as our QBs don't make any stupid mistakes (throwing into triple coverage) we should have a very good year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

#4 on the Heisman Watch list for 2011. Guess Who? 

http://espn.go.com/college-football/heisman11/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I saw this video on another site and thought you guys would enjoy it..
> 
> Enjoy and good luck this season


Great video LS, thanks for putting that in here. It really is about so much more than the chase for number 14 this year. It is much bigger than that..


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks Lspots!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 31, 2011)

GAranger1403 said:


> Good stuff, thanks Lspots!




Yea, that was a great video.   I am a sucker for those....  Im ready for everyone to start making more material for next years videos.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 31, 2011)

http://www.rolltide.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/083111aaa.html

"Maybe this is a spiritually uplifting thing that people can have  passion in and something that can give them some positive  self-gratification," Saban added. "We are looking forward to a great  game and seeing where our team is and where we need to go from there."


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 2, 2011)

Game on boys. We are finally within hours of kickoff. Let's give a shout out to the Tide...ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE ROLL...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 2, 2011)

*roll tide roll*


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 2, 2011)

Roll Tide !!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 2, 2011)

Roll Tide !


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 2, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 2, 2011)

*Roll Tide Roll!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2011)

Go to this link and like the page, TR for heisman!! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trent-Richardson-for-Heisman-in-2011/111066205663327?sk=wall
*
ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Roll tide roll!!!*

Thank you so much for the forum!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 3, 2011)

GAME DAY IS HERE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> GAME DAY IS HERE!!



Can't wait, but first I'm takin my boy to watch the Bama Cross Country team run in Bishop, Ga. this morning, then I'll be back in time to watch the Crimson Tide Roll..

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 3, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just found out the Bama/Kent State game is televised today on the NBC/SEC network here in the Albany area!

I'll be leaving in a few minutes to go on a dove shoot but i got it tivo'd!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

Let the kid visit with the Bama XC team this morning in Bishop Ga. now we're settling in to watch the pre-game and the blow out..

ROLL RIDE!!!!


----------



## david w. (Sep 3, 2011)

Good luck bama,Even though y'all should win this game very easily.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 3, 2011)

Let`s Get It On!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, looks like AJ should be starting.  Offense needs a lot of work, I was very unimpressed with the running game.  Sims was a half second late on everything.  We gotta play better football if we expect to contend.  We make 5 turnovers against an SEC team and we are toast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Well, looks like AJ should be starting.  Offense needs a lot of work, I was very unimpressed with the running game.  Sims was a half second late on everything.  We gotta play better football if we expect to contend.  We make 5 turnovers against an SEC team and we are toast.


Yup. But the score did allow for a few naps, so now I'm ready to watch the NW teams against some SEC ball tonight..


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 3, 2011)

Disappointed in the O-line play.
D-line got no pressure.
But AJ looked pretty good for the most part.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 3, 2011)

O-line has work to do..  Horrible performance


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2011)

Great defensive game...  

RTR!!!


----------



## golffreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Secondary needs to tighten up a little. KSU dropped a lot of passes that hit them in the hands.

5 turnovers is as many as I can ever remember Bama having. Chalk it up to first game rust and young QB's.

I dont think we should have a QB controversy. Sims has a lot of developing and improving to go.

Defense was awesome other than the secondary. 

Overall, I would give them an A-.


----------



## Crimson (Sep 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Disappointed in the O-line play.
> D-line got no pressure.
> But AJ looked pretty good for the most part.



I agree.

We need to get more pressure on the qb without blitzing.  I guess you can't have a run stuffing D and a pass rushing D all  rolled up in 1.  Jesse Williams played very well today against the run.

O-line got man handled a little bit today.  T-Rich wasn't as dominate as I thought he would be.  Eddie Lacy looked better than I thought and I am a big, big fan of his.  I look for his carries to go up, as long as he doesn't fumble.

AJ looks like it is his spot to loose.  Simms holds the ball too long.  I thought he would play a lot better today.  I hope we don't split time next week.  Penn State at home isn't going to be a push over.

I give them a solid B.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2011)

well, its the day after and i just finished watching the entire game i tivo'd. My totally useless thoughts are that we saw a team going through first game jitters. There is absolutely no excuse for 5 turnovers, BUT the first interception should have been challenged, 3 were off  tipped passes, and the Deandrew(sp?) fumble was a vicious hit. The announcers said something about Kent State being in the top 5 defensively last year. That may mitigate my thoughts about the O-line performance a little, but the reality was they got pushed around at times and missed blocking assignments. 
Trent Richadson's stats don't look impressive, but when you only have 8 yards to run for a TD its hard to build numbers. He's gonna be a beast all year, as is Lacy. I love this guy!
McCarron and Sims: In my opinion, AJ looked much more comfortable than Sims. Some passes were rushed under pressure, but AJ made some excellent decisions at times. Sims threw into  triple coverage at least 5 times. I think he needs a little more time to mature.
Defense:
The D-line was a little tentative at first but stood their ground and eventually controlled the Line by half time. It took linebacker blitzes to sack the QB, but after halftime the standard rush was getting to him. LB and secondary were swarming for the most part and i think they are gonna be special.
Special teams: 
Punt coverage was pretty good considering how bad it was last year. Marquis Maze had an excellent afternoon of punt and kickoff returns. Kicking for points has plenty of room to improve.
Overall, i liked the score but vast improvement is needed if we have any hope of an undefeated season. I'd like to see AJ given the QB job full time. I've never been a fan of a two QB system.
On to Penn State.
ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anybody else looking at the game this weekend with almost a sense of sadness? What i mean is that regardless of the outcome, this will probably be the last time we face off against Joe Pa( barring a bowl match-up).


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2011)

I heard yesterday that the line is 10. What do you all think? I think we win by 17 behind defensive schemes not seen in the first game and an O'Line that is out to prove themselves....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I heard yesterday that the line is 10. What do you all think? I think we win by 17 behind defensive schemes not seen in the first game and an O'Line that is out to prove themselves....



I think the Offense will appear much better than last week, primarily for one reason. KS didn't have the talent and power to rush the QB and they new it, so laying back and playing the run contained #3 pretty good. An aggressive D'line that is going after the QB is going to allow holes and opportunities for the Beast to open up and gain more rushing yards, which in turn frees up our receivers to show their stuff as well. My head tells me it will be a close game, my gut tells me it'll be a blow out by Bama.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 8, 2011)

Expect PennST. to bring the heat with mixed blitzes keeping the middle blocked up, giving us all the dinks and dunks we want and counting on stuffing us in the red zone.
Maze, White and Carter combine for 300 yds.
Running game gets cooking in the third qtr.
PennSt. may score one TD
BAMA 28
PennST 13


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2011)

31-7 Bama rolls.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 8, 2011)

Bama-37
PSU-16


----------



## golffreak (Sep 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody else looking at the game this weekend with almost a sense of sadness? What i mean is that regardless of the outcome, this will probably be the last time we face off against Joe Pa( barring a bowl match-up).



I was at the game last year. He was received well by the crowd every chance that they got to applaud him. As it should have been.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 9, 2011)

Rtr....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2011)

*r t r*


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2011)

golffreak said:


> I was at the game last year. He was received well by the crowd every chance that they got to applaud him. As it should have been.



Me too,...that was quiet possibly the hottest game that I can ever remember attending...seeing Joe Pa on the field brought back lots of cloudy memories of when I was in School, yep, I'm that old, kinda spooky


ROLL TIDE


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Me too,...that was quiet possibly the hottest game that I can ever remember attending...seeing Joe Pa on the field brought back lots of cloudy memories of when I was in School, yep, I'm that old, kinda spooky
> 
> 
> ROLL TIDE



Although not a student, I was right there with you in the 80's! 
My favorite memory was Derrick Thomas being a terror in the Penn State backfield in like 86-87. He singlehandedly backed them up like 45 yards in one series!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2011)

ROLL TIDE guys. Time to kick some Penn State butt!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 10, 2011)

*Duron Carter....*

... this situation for all these clearances have me worrying this dude may be bad news some how in the future.  I hope not, but my goodness, whats up????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ... this situation for all these clearances have me worrying this dude may be bad news some how in the future.  I hope not, but my goodness, whats up????



I thought he was officially cleared by the NCAA? 
If you are referring to him not playing today, Saban had said he wanted to coach him up a couple of weeks to get him up to speed. Pretty sure we'll see Duron at some point next week.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 10, 2011)

STATE COLLEGE, Pennsylvania - Duron Carter did not travel to Penn State and is not cleared to play for Alabama, the school confirmed in a press release. 


The junior college wide receiver was expected to participate in his first game for the Crimson Tide against the Nittany Lions. Instead, he remained in Tuscaloosa awaiting clearance to play. 


"Wide receiver Duron Carter did not travel with the football team to State College for today's game," Alabama said in a press release. "The University of Alabama is awaiting documents necessary for Duron to be certified. Until those documents are received, Duron may continue practicing with the team, but he cannot compete in a game."


Carter missed all of preseason practice awaiting a resolution to a transcript issue with a prior school. He was admitted to Alabama on Aug. 29, and participated in his first practice later that day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 10, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> COLLEGE, Pennsylvania - Duron Carter did not travel to Penn State and is not cleared to play for Alabama, the school confirmed in a press release.
> 
> 
> The junior college wide receiver was expected to participate in his first game for the Crimson Tide against the Nittany Lions. Instead, he remained in Tuscaloosa awaiting clearance to play.
> ...



well......... i guess that answers that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2011)

Roll tide


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 12, 2011)

So now we have North Texas.  Does anyone think we will see a North Texas will Shock Alabama thread? I think Saban uses this game as a chance to see alot of different players. The first team will play the first half and hopefully the lead will be large enough to get some work in for the second/third teamers. I do think that we will see Phillip Simms alot in this game. The guy needs some reps just in case AJ is to go down. I really don't think you accomplish a whole lot except getting the backups some playing time and game experience. Their is usually not a lot of good that comes out of these types of games except some Stats and a "W".


----------



## golffreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, our 9 year old daughter is going to get her first trip to T-Town. We are going to the Arkansas game in a couple of weeks. Looking forward to seeing her reaction to being surrounded by 100,000 fans!

Fairhope...I agree with you saying Simms gets a fair amount of playing time.


----------



## bamafans (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree fairhope. The score will not be a blow out either, because of allof the backups playing. Some people expect to see a 70-0 type game, but not me. I am thinking more like the kent state game....


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 12, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 16, 2011)

Roll Tide Roll. Here's to jumping out to a huge lead and getting the starters some rest and seeing what some recruits can do.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure hope the line gets cranked up and Trent gets 200+ in the 1st half.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 16, 2011)

*Roll Tide !*


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 16, 2011)

with a date with Arkansas looming next week, i imagine the starters will be pulled as soon as we get a 21 point lead. Gonna be difficult to cover that 45 point spread, but a W and a healthy team for next week is all we want. Looking forward to Darius Hanks getting back in the rotation! 
Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 16, 2011)

I just hope that the OL can make some openings for TR and EL to run thru. Hard to run thru a brick wall.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> with a date with Arkansas looming next week, i imagine the starters will be pulled as soon as we get a 21 point lead. Gonna be difficult to cover that 45 point spread, but a W and a healthy team for next week is all we want. Looking forward to Darius Hanks getting back in the rotation!
> Roll Tide!!!



and i was right! 
The outcome was never in doubt, but it didn't take long before the shuffling and monkey-ing around with the OL started. The starting lineup pushed North Texas around at will. Putting Barrett on the right side of the line didn't work too well, but the return of Hanks gave Mccarron and Sims two quality targets and Richardson/Lacy were doing that thing they do so well! 
In my opinion, Sims solidified his position as the #2 QB. He still seems hesitant and just doesn't look comfortable back there. 
Despite the cupcake opposition, i saw vast improvement in the mental game. The players hit their assignments and there were very few blown coverages. Running around the edge on the Tide is gonna be difficult this year! 
Giving up only 169 total yards (101 passing and 68 rushing) even with the scrubs in was pretty doggone good!
 All right guys, it's time for Arkansas to come to t'town!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 19, 2011)

Hoping for a strong practice week with emphasis on run blocking and pass rush. We need more of the 6-8 yard runs to open the playbook or have more options on 2nd and 3rd downs. Don't get me wrong, I do like the explosive plays but I would like to see those mixed in with some good hard nose running.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 22, 2011)

Not too early to give a RTR. I think we open up the playbook on both sides of the ball. I heard that Arky has 2 freshmen playing on the Oline and hoping that Dante lights them both up. Coverage needs to be tight in the secondary and not allow the 7-10 yard slants that can lead to exposive plays. Will we see the wildcat this weekend with Blake Simms? Dual threat to run or pass. How about both TR and EL lined up in the backfield? certainly could go play action with a swing/screen pass to the other. Can't wait to see what is in store for the weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2011)

okay, guys...
who's gonna replace CJ Mosely? My initial thoughts were that Trey Depriest would prolly get the nod. However, Nico Johnson's name is being mentioned as well. With UF's speed, i sure wish Mosely was healthy, but either of these will have big shoes to fill.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 26, 2011)

I believe either could do an adequate job simply because there is so much competition on defense. Obviously Nico has more experience. He has been in this position before when Hightower got hurt in 2009.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, guys...
> who's gonna replace CJ Mosely? My initial thoughts were that Trey Depriest would prolly get the nod. However, Nico Johnson's name is being mentioned as well. With UF's speed, i sure wish Mosely was healthy, but either of these will have big shoes to fill.



CJ is in about 5 different packages, Donta rolled over for a couple of them, Nico covered one or two and Saban has mentioned that everyone who filled in did a good job.
Don't forget about Sunseri, he's got the speed and instincts to play outside, maybe even end on passing plays.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 26, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> CJ is in about 5 different packages, Donta rolled over for a couple of them, Nico covered one or two and Saban has mentioned that everyone who filled in did a good job.
> Don't forget about Sunseri, he's got the speed and instincts to play outside, maybe even end on passing plays.



Has Vinny played any scrimmage downs yet? I know he's on the punt coverage team but don't remember seeing him otherwise.
I love that guy, by the way. In the Under Armor all star game he looked like "The Waterboy" out there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2011)

Remember the 63 Boyz. Here is Part 2



http://youtu.be/1_cqJA9lVt8


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rtr!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 1, 2011)

Roll Tide!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

So I finally got a chance to see you guys play.   CBS has a show called SEC Express where they replay the games with no commercials and no wasted time.  Just snap to snap.    

Since I have been to every game this year except the Clemson game, I have not had a chance to see you guys play being on the road all day.

I watched the Bama / Florida game and it hurts to say but you may be unbeatable by anyone.   

If you dont have a mental let down, you guys should go 14-0.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So I finally got a chance to see you guys play.   CBS has a show called SEC Express where they replay the games with no commercials and no wasted time.  Just snap to snap.
> 
> Since I have been to every game this year except the Clemson game, I have not had a chance to see you guys play being on the road all day.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the props,...I'm still concerned with our inability to throw the deep ball.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Thanks for the props,...I'm still concerned with our inability to throw the deep ball.



Wont matter if you can stop people and your offense has two big backs and can run 4 yards and a cloud of dust.   

It works and is a duo that is almost impossible to beat..   History has taught us that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Thanks for the props,...I'm still concerned with our inability to throw the deep ball.



Well, there are two ways to look at it. Yes, he overthrew his receivers on the 3-4 deep passes he attempted, BUT at least the Gators had to keep those DB's back there because of the possibility of the long ball. Maze, Hanks, and the TE had the step on the DB's and a TD was waiting if he could have connected. 
 If AJ can ever get the right yardage down, OH Man!!!! Think of the possibilities! He's not missing by much, but he's still missing.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, there are two ways to look at it. Yes, he overthrew his receivers on the 3-4 deep passes he attempted, BUT at least the Gators had to keep those DB's back there because of the possibility of the long ball. Maze, Hanks, and the TE had the step on the DB's and a TD was waiting if he could have connected.
> If AJ can ever get the right yardage down, OH Man!!!! Think of the possibilities! He's not missing by much, but he's still missing.



Timing issue with the speed of the game. I think AJ is more worried about making a mistake and underthrowing the ball into a pick situation. At this point , that is the last thing he wants. All the physical tools are there for him, I think it is more mental at this point. I think that changes as he becomes more comfortable with his role.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Roll tide!!!!
Beat vandy!!!

Yeah, i know. 
But i'm on call and won't be doing anything but watching foobaw all day and hoping the beeper don't go off tomorrow.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 12, 2011)

Come on guys. I know it's Ole Miss week, but lets keep this thing going.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 12, 2011)

hope to see CJ back in action.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> hope to see CJ back in action.
> ROLL TIDE!



Not me, we won't need him or Lacy this week, let them get 100% for Nov. 5th.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> hope to see CJ back in action.
> ROLL TIDE!



I doubt it. I also watched some video of Lacy hobbling around at practice Monday. Look for him to have very limited action this week if at all. I expect Saban to let TR get his 100 yd rushing and then take him out.
 I know Ole Miss is horrible, but we need to put them away early and get our starters out. 
 We haven't had any major injuries, but seems like we have several dinged and banged up players that need some down time.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to see Fowler and B. Simms see alot of action this weekend. I would also like to see P. Simms get some quality snaps at QB with the 1's. We need him to get some game experience just in case AJ were to go down. Simms has not looked all that good when he has come in for mop up duty. I would hate to have to throw him in the fire right now if a game was close.


----------



## bamafans (Oct 13, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I would like to see Fowler and B. Simms see alot of action this weekend. I would also like to see P. Simms get some quality snaps at QB with the 1's. We need him to get some game experience just in case AJ were to go down. Simms has not looked all that good when he has come in for mop up duty. I would hate to have to throw him in the fire right now if a game was close.



X2...this would be great if we could see this happen. 
I think Fowler could have a big game this week. Tr will get his 100 and then rest, as he should. I would like to see more yardage out of the kickers...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> hope to see CJ back in action.
> ROLL TIDE!



Well, sounds like you got your wish. Read that on Sabans radio show tonight, he said that Mosely, Lacy, and Chris Jordan will all play saturday at Ole Miss. Glad to see Chris back. I bet that is one senior LB chomping at the bit to get in there! 
Saban also said that Arie K( not even gonna attempt to spell his last name) had knee surgery today. No mention of details.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll pm it to you. The AC / DC music lyrics may or may not be acceptable. It's so unclear the way the rules have been batted about and skirted of late.



Can U send the link to me as well ? Thank you!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 16, 2011)

well, it's the day after the Ole Miss game. Just a few comments:

Cade Foster has a concussion after that vicious hit taken on a kickoff coverage. Speaking of kickoffs..... anybody else as frustrated as i am? Yesterday, we had 3 kickoffs fielded at the 20! Out of the 9 kickoffs, we gave up returns of 223 yards total with the top 3 being 47, 44, and 24. Our longest kick was fielded at the 8. Just stupid for us to be giving up this much starting field position from the start.

  Did you notice Courtney Upshaw didn't play the first quarter? Apparently, he kicked a Vandy player last weekend. Although he wasn't flagged for a personal foul, Saban decided punishment was deserved for the action and so Courtney rode the pine.
 Ole Miss took some devastating blows yesterday. Their star DB Temple went out with a fractured ankle, and their best pass rusher Dorsey is reported to have a fractured arm.

I hope we find the answer soon as to why we are so susceptible to the long bomb on the first play of the game. Thats twice now. 

The defense....what can you say? We gave up 76 yards on Ole Miss first and only TD drive and then held them to -3 for 3 quarters. 
Ole Miss final stats were 31 rushes for 28 yards and 10/21 passing for a total of 113 yards. Total domination.

Offensively, well..... you saw it. 

Now its my favorite time of the year. Tennessee week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, it's the day after the Ole Miss game. Just a few comments:
> 
> Cade Foster has a concussion after that vicious hit taken on a kickoff coverage. Speaking of kickoffs..... anybody else as frustrated as i am? Yesterday, we had 3 kickoffs fielded at the 20! Out of the 9 kickoffs, we gave up returns of 223 yards total with the top 3 being 47, 44, and 24. Our longest kick was fielded at the 8. Just stupid for us to be giving up this much starting field position from the start.
> 
> ...



I particularly enjoyed watchin the newbies show off their stuff in the fourth quarter. It is a great preview as to who will replace Richardson et al next year. We have some sho nuff depth and talent. I would still like to see Mr. Sims brain working a little better at the QB position. I don't like there being such a talent gap between 1st and 2nd string QB's. 

I am mixed on the 10rc game. Typically I can't stand them or anything about them, but I have a ton of respect for Coach Dooley and I'm sure his mentor will approach the game with the same respect. Either way, it's gonna be another 'W' for Bama at the end of the day.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2011)

Five days until the vol beatdown.  RTR.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 17, 2011)

Anybody else concerned with our inability to throw the deep ball?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm more concerned with our kicking game... As mentioned above, we got to get those kick offs deeper!


----------



## golffreak (Oct 17, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm more concerned with our kicking game... As mentioned above, we got to get those kick offs deeper!



I agree. If anything costs us a game it will be the kicking game.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Anybody else concerned with our inability to throw the deep ball?



It is a concern. The good thing is that most of the long passes that AJ attempts are not off by that much.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2011)

golffreak said:


> It is a concern. The good thing is that most of the long passes that AJ attempts are not off by that much.



x2. The inability to connect very much doesn't negate the fact that the receivers have to be covered downfield. The thing that matters is he is absolutely killing the short and intermediate routes.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 17, 2011)

golffreak said:


> It is a concern. The good thing is that most of the long passes that AJ attempts are not off by that much.



...and they are overthrown, less of a chance to get picked off, but still I would like to see at least 50% of those completed.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 17, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Anybody else concerned with our inability to throw the deep ball?



I would like to see a legit deep threat but:

1. Our short and intermediate passing has been great.

2. I would be more concerned if A.J. were missing wide open receivers on deep throws.

3. This goes with 2 and as mentioned, he is at least over-throwing the covered deep receivers,,, not trying to force it in.

4. And as mentioned again, our special teams, especially kick-off coverage, sux.

5.  I believe we have a better offense than LSU


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 22, 2011)

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 22, 2011)

A.J. finally hit a deep ball. They need to get Richardson to the outside!


----------



## golffreak (Oct 23, 2011)

Feels great to have a 5 game winning streak against the Vols. Cigars for everyone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahhhh........
The sun is out, the birds are singing, and its the day after a victory over Tennessee. Life is good! Even though Bama came out flat as a pancake against the Vos, they remembered at halftime that a poinst spread had to be met and put the hammer down. 
 A few notes after a night to sleep on it and think a little bit:
AJ apparently drank some of the same kool-aid that Matthieu did. A week of listening to ESPN saying how great he was and he throws a Int on the first series. He goes on to complete just 7 of his first 15 passes before settling down and going 17 of 26 fo the rest of the game. Seeing him finally hit on the long ball 3 times was a beautiful thang!
 Eddie Lacy. Not good. It only took 3 rushes before he was limping around again. Even with the bye week before LSU, i'm afraid the turf toe injury is gonna plague him the rest of the season.
Trent Richardson. I was sitting there wondering what in the world was happening to our O-line and it took some looking around to figure out the problem. With Steen out with a concussion, Alfred mcCullough got the start. Against one of the few veteran seniors on the UT squad, he got schooled. Add to that that Cyrus K. went out injured early in the game, we then had two backups on the left side of the line. Not good. 
Speaking of not good, LB Alex Watkins left early in the 2nd quarter and came back with a cast on his arm. No word yet as to whether its a fracture or what, but he is a big loss at depth if its serious.
 The kicking game was better last night. All of the kickoffs were at least hitting between the endzone and 10 yard line. While none of our kickers is unable to get it into the endzone, at least they showed improvement. Nailing all 3 FG's was a confidence booster.
 Despite the domination the Tide has shown most of the year, the strain of 8 straight games has reared its ugly head at times the last two weeks. This bye week was desperately needed to get the bumps and bruises healed. 
On to LSU...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2011)

One other thing:
Can we at least consider the possibility that a punt might be a fake sometimes? I mean seriously, why is it we fall for these trick plays so badly? You line up to go for it on 4th down and we'll stop you 90% of the time. A fake? We'll fall for it 90% of the time!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 23, 2011)

Cyrus came back, Vlachos needs to tighten up a bit.
I think Lacy probably had a padded plate in his shoe which hobbled him a bit.
We'll be fine vs. LSU
Glad to see McCarron hit a deep ball.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 23, 2011)

reading that Cyrus K. is done for the year. Torn ACL. No official link so i'm hoping its not true.


----------



## bamafans (Oct 24, 2011)

We played as bad as possible in the first half and went to the lockers tied..... got our act together and played like bama the second half. Glad that backups got in in the 4th....no need to risk injury when the game is out of hand. 

Saban has his work cut out for him the next two weeks. With all the media craze already going on, it will be hard for the guys to not be over hyped about the game. 
with that said, I can wait for it...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, UUUUUUUUgly game the first half.  I was sure hoping TR would get 100+ but he did not play full time and I don’t think he hardly played any at all in the 4th.  Saban has to be thinking about Tyrone Prothro with these big leads; Richardson could have easily broken 100 yds.  Oh well, team before individuals.
AJ hitting some down field passes, loved it.  Defense played very well, no complaints there.  Gotta figure out our first half woes in the next 2 weeks.  Hopefully everyone will be healed and at %200 for LSU.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Saban confirms Alex Watkins fractured arm and Cyrus K. knee injury needing surgery. Both probably done for season.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Saban confirms Alex Watkins fractured arm and Cyrus K. knee injury needing surgery. Both probably done for season.


Gonna be more ugly injury's after the LSWho game. Those thugs are notorious for chop blocks, helmet spikes and just dirty play in general. If we lose AJ Mc early in the game to such thuggery we are toast. Sims just doesn't have what it takes to beat them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 24, 2011)

Drexal said:


> Weak


These KornDawgs are so sensitive!!! Denial, it's not a river in Egypt.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Drexal! 

Roll Tide


----------



## Drexal (Oct 26, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Thanks to the moderators!
> 
> Roll Tide



I deleted it myself... and my apologies.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Oct 26, 2011)

Drexal said:


> I deleted it myself... and my apologies.



No problem!  I don't have a problem if you would like to post in this thread as long as it is not pot stirring.  I'm looking forward to the 5th!


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 2, 2011)

We are getting close. I am pretty confident that Bama takes this one. I think it will be a close game but feel we win this one at home. What say you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2011)

fairhope said:


> We are getting close. I am pretty confident that Bama takes this one. I think it will be a close game but feel we win this one at home. What say you.


I'm sure you've been reading and watching all the various articles, blogs, opposing forums, etc..
I'm feeling pretty good about our chances. The team knows what this game means. A video of yesterdays practice just had me shaking my head. They are wound up and ready to hurt some people. I cringe at the idea of the 1st teams hitting each other as hard as they do IN PRACTICE but they do it. 
Offensively, i've been thinking all year that we have entire chapters of our offensive playbook that haven't been opened. Wildcat formations, reverses, etc.. I tink all that changes Saturday. 
Defensively, we have our core group intact, but we will be missing some depth. However, everybody has at least some game experience so we should be okay.
This will be a tough game, no doubt. We ABSOLUTELY have to avoid a 1st half onslaught by LSU. If we get in a big hole early, well......
LSU is one of those teams that always look totally confused, out of sync, and unprepared, and then magically transform  as soon as the ball is hiked. They are good, Real good. But i think we are better, and that homefield crowd roaring will keep them from audibling well. 
 I will say i am sick of reading stats, more stats, and still more stats about this game. It has been analyzed in just about any way possible. 
I will say one factoid that does give me comfort is that Saban hasn't lost to a same team two years in a row in ELEVEN YEARS! 
Get ready to Roll.....

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 2, 2011)

My only concern in this game is the play of our O-line, several guys are nicked up, and Steen is out.
I still think that BAMA wins by double digits


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> My only concern in this game is the play of our O-line, several guys are nicked up, and Steen is out.I still think that BAMA wins by double digits




Did he get injured today? I know he's been cleared by medical as far as his concussion from the tennessee game. He was practicing yesterday and not wearing a black jersey from what i understand.
Not a big deal, as Alfred Mcculough( sp?) is a plug-n-play veteran lineman for us.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did he get injured today? I know he's been cleared by medical as far as his concussion from the tennessee game. He was practicing yesterday and not wearing a black jersey from what i understand.
> Not a big deal, as Alfred Mcculough( sp?) is a plug-n-play veteran lineman for us.




Steen did practice, but with the 2nd team


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 2, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Steen did practice, but with the 2nd team



I don't know if thats a good or bad thing, but glad he's available.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

steen is available. Saban was asked about who would start Steen or McCullough and he said that both are competing and that the best man would start.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

I didn't want to ruffle any feathers in the forum about the 3 suspended players so I will post here. I am starting to think that it is a blessing that Crowell chose UGA. He has been in trouble two times and been suspended twice at UGA. I know that many of you have commented about his facebook page and the language and picures. The guy seems to be a thug. He has the ability and talent to do great things for UGA but I doubt he is there long enough to achieve it. I guess what I am eluding to is that I am happy we ended up with Dee Hart. Even with the ACL injury, I think he will be a good one for us and be a positive influence for the team. I see him running around rehabbing the knee and he looks good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

fairhope said:


> I didn't want to ruffle any feathers in the forum about the 3 suspended players so I will post here. I am starting to think that it is a blessing that Crowell chose UGA. He has been in trouble two times and been suspended twice at UGA. I know that many of you have commented about his facebook page and the language and picures. The guy seems to be a thug. He has the ability and talent to do great things for UGA but I doubt he is there long enough to achieve it. I guess what I am eluding to is that I am happy we ended up with Dee Hart. Even with the ACL injury, I think he will be a good one for us and be a positive influence for the team. I see him running around rehabbing the knee and he looks good.



oh, i dunno Fairhope. I can't help but feel that Crowell under the Saban would be an entirely different animal than under Richt. Thats not to say he wouldn't do something stupid no matter where he was, just that Nick holds the players much more accountable. The dawgs are gonna kill me for saying that.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 5, 2011)

Well fellas,  Im kinda scratching my head a bit after the LSU game.. What I mean is Saban continuing to try for those long field goals.  The way the D was playing, we had great opportunities to pin them deep and maybe get a turnover or good field postion from a punt.  And what was up with Saban letting the clock expire with two time outs left at the end of the game..  In my mind, common sense would say OT favors LSU because of the kicking game...  I pray he assigns a recruiter to travel the globe for a kicker..  Will be tough now to get into the NC game..  Pray we rebound from this loss and win out.  Maybe we play in the Sugar bowl atleast..  Also, will be interesting to hear more on the injuries sustained tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, we lost. I hate feeling like this. 
I'm gonna try to look at this objectively, but it sure is hard when you think what might have been.
The FG attempts: No complaints here. Sure, in hindsight a punt to back them up might have been better, but at the time we were moving the ball well and i was optimistic that a TR breakaway or pass for a TD was just a matter of time.

AJ McCarron: The pressure got to him. It was  depressing to watch him try to throw again and again into the top DB corp in the country. When we did have the rare oppurtunity to make a big gain, he missed the play. Locking in on his primary receiver allowed the LSU secondary to swarm. The fade to Hanks in the endzone while totally missing White(?) wide open on the left had Saban going nuts. AJ's 2nd interception was a classic example. He never took his eyes off Smelley and the LSU DB simply stepped in front and picked it off.
Trent Richardson: Got it done the first half, and then LSU clamped down and gave him nowhere to run in the 2nd half. Lacy was never a factor. and is still gimpy from his turf toe.
Like it or not, we have a Heisman contender RB, but nobody to spell him right now. 
Special teams: LSU gave us a clinic last night on the value of a great punter and FG kicker. That freak of nature punter has consistently put it between the 10yard line and endzone all year. He did have one bad punt last night, but many of our series started deep in our endzone. Likewise with kickoffs. 
Bear Bryant said long ago that a quality kicker was the first guy he recruits. LSU showed us that still goes today. Somehow, as good as Saban is, we ended up with a lousy placekicker that can't kick into the endzone, and a pair of FG kickers that together might be considered average at best.
The trick play: Loved the idea, but hated the outcome. A little less air and we are either first and goal or have a TD. As it was, the jumpball allowed the LSU defender to catch up and then fate gave him the ball while laying on his back.
 We got banged up bad last night. No doubt about it, we got the worst end of the injuries. I still think Mattieu should have been ejected for the clothesline on Dre. I've read that Miles benched him after that but can't confirm it. I thought i saw him still playing afterwards. Maze should have never been back there to receive a punt after that turned ankle injury. Unable to turn, he gave up an extra 30 yards of position by the time the ball quit rolling.
Coaching: Okay, i was totally wrong. We used the same playbook that we've used all year. We had what? 3 wildcats and the Maze pass were the only wrinkles. Did Mcelwain think we were gonna wear them down with TR up the middle all night? I have no idea why Saban allowed so much time to tick down at the end of the game. Not their finest hour.
 We've wondered all year how we would stack up against the best. Now we know.... and we've got a lot of work to do. Forget a rematch for the BCSNC. That ain't gonna happen. 
Congrats to LSU. Now lets go take MSU to the woodshed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 6, 2011)

the defense played a good game and effectively shut the thugs offense down, the offensive line played an outstanding game, keeping the thugs at bay. The offense ball handlers? Not so much.

Jim McElwain should have his tail kicked, and so should Saban for letting JM call such plays in that game. The opportunities were there, we just didn't capitalize on them. 

We lost that game, but the thugs certainly didn't earn the win, we handed it to them through our mistakes, from management on down.


----------



## bamafans (Nov 7, 2011)

Miguel....live the sig line.

It was a good game, but we had our chances to win and could not seal the deal... 

There were some bad decisions by the coaches... putting Maze back on the put with a hurt ankle, and the play calling in OT..

lots of people are complaining about the missed FG's, but Saban wanted poins and know his D would hold if we missed them. 

Oh well, you can't cry over spilt milk....on to Miss State.


I hope Dre and Jones  are ok...I know both were hurting pretty bad after the game


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 9, 2011)

Okay, enough of this! It's time for Miss. State.
 We've got a few injuries after that debacle, but haven't read anything about Kirkpatrick, Jones, Milliner, or Lacy being kept out this coming weekend. 
 MSU is mediocre at best but they will bite you if you don't come prepared. While there is a possibility we come out flat, i can't help but think that the team is thinking redemption. 
I'm thinking  a 34-3 type game. What say you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2011)

bamafans said:


> Miguel....live the sig line.
> 
> It was a good game, but we had our chances to win and could not seal the deal...
> 
> ...



I understand exactly why we lost, and it was all our fault, not any fault of LSU's at all, thus my remark early on that LSU didn't beat us, we beat us and handed them a win.

Outside of that, I'll not be chastised by a hypocritical immature jerk from another team that displays the class of one of his teams players and then lies about not knowing what he did. I know the boy way too well and for way to long to buy into that load of malarky.

Now, like Rob says, Miss St. Not a team to be ignored, and hopefully Saban has had a come to Jesus meeting with Jim McElwain and the offense will look a little different this weekend. If not, I think we need a new offensive coordinator.

It is beyond me how a team with the recruiting power that Bama has cannot find one boy out of the entire country that can kick a football..

Also, Ol' Red told me a good one yesterday. 

He heard the kicker for Bama tried to hang himself this week, after failing to hit those field goals was just too much for him to bear. But he failed at the hanging attempt, he couldn't kick the chair out from under himself...

Sorry, I just had to laugh at that one, it was too clever.

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yesterday is gone, on to today and tomorrow never comes...  

Three (3) more games in the season - Suck it up boys!!!

Roll Tide Roll Y'all...

*V*


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 13, 2011)

That game last night against Miss. State can be summed up in one word.......UGLY.
The kicking game was horrible in all facets again. FG's, punting, and kick-offs were all just pathetic. Brain worms continue to plague Foster and Shelley. Kick-offs fielded at the 15 and 20 yard line? Seriously? Cody Mandell had 4 punts for an average of 37  lousy yards. The only good thing was the MSU kicker was even worse, missing two chip shots.
The defense continues to be the juggernaut it has been all year. MSU was held to 12 yards rushing and 119 yards passing for the game. Their one TD was set up by a 68 yard return and i don't begrudge the defense the TD since they had such a short field to work with.
This games woes were all on offense. I don't know about ya'll, but i am losing faith in Mccarron rapidly. His stats have been dropping off lately, and last night he was 14-24 with an interception. He missed at least 3 wide open receivers that would have been TD's. All his incompletes but one were just bad passes.  MSU's secondary is just frankly, not very good. The Int. was a carbon copy of last week's against LSU. AJ never took his eyes off Smelley, and the defender just stepped in front for the pick-off. Without a REAL threat of opening up the passing game, the MSU defense simply loaded the box and Trent had to fight for every yard.  We wore them down in the fourth quarter, and the Lacy TD with a minute and a half left in the game made the final score look better, but we still should have blown them out by 30+.
 Right now,  I feel like we are a team fighting with one arm tied behind our back. Yes, we have the best defense in the nation and a heisman calibur Running back, but our QB can't pass the long ball and our kickers are just bad.
Saban is gonna have to do a lot of re-evaluating in the off season. 
 Next week we face the GSU Eagles. They have one loss and are now Southern Conference champs. Yes, they are a lower division, but i've got a bad feeling that this game will be closer than i'd like.
Roll Tide!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 13, 2011)

LSU beat Miss St 19-6


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 14, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> LSU beat Miss St 19-6



Ahhhh, those pesky stats. Yet it is the common denominators that will make the difference in the end if a split decision has to be made.


----------



## bamafans (Nov 14, 2011)

ugly game.... but a win.
I am really concerned about the O.... play calling and productivity. AJ is not playing his best right now and with Jones not in for the ol, they seem to be lagging a bit. It does help that Trent can take over int he 4th ( with the ol help). Have not seen many of TR explosive runs as of late, but I will take the hard3-4 yards he gives us each time. 
The WR dropped way too many balls on Sat. for me. I tink we need to use the TE more and then try the deep ball. I dont thisk we can give up onthe deep pass because that will limit us even more


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 14, 2011)

McElroy had a 3 game stretch where he was absolutely awful.
The light came on, and the rest is history.
I have not been impressed with McCarron AT ALL...hopefully he'll have the light come on for him this Saturday.
MissST. has got a good defense.
Our O-line did well considering that they did the exact same things that LSU did.
We have got to do a better job throwing the ball, but I'm not all doom and gloom after Starkville.
Richardson ran very well for what he had to work with, Lacy too.


----------



## bamafans (Nov 18, 2011)

Here is to a good clean game tomorrow and hope we get away injury free


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2011)

Oky St. bit the dust last night....

What's that I smell in the air...


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2011)

Miguel does that set us up with LSU if both teams win out?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

note rule change


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know if you guys have seen this yet but I will post it here. It is Bama's final Stats in the SEC.

Offense - 

1st in completion percentage at 66.3%
1st in Rushing Yards Per Carry - 5.6 (.6 better than 2nd place)
5th in Rushing Attempts per Game (thought we'd be 1st/2nd)
1st in Rushing Yards per Game (HUGE FEAT when you figure we were 5th in carries)

Defense -

1st Pts Allowed (8.8 ppg)
1st Yards/Game - 191.3 (2nd was 252.1)
1st in Passing yards Allowed - 1396 (2nd was 1596 USCe)
1st in Completion % allowed (48.3%)
1st in Rushing yards Allowed - 899 (2nd was 1111 LSU)
1st in Passing TD Allowed (6)
1st in Passing 1st Ds Allowed (62) (2nd was USCe - 76)
1st in Rushing YPC allowed (2.5)
1st in Rushing Yards/Game (74.9)
1st in Rushing TD allowed (3) (2nd was LSU - 6)
1st in Rushing 1st Downs allowed (53) (2nd was LSU - 69)


----------



## bamafans (Dec 7, 2011)

That is a hugh feat by our team


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay guys, First off I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas. None of this Happy Holidays talk from me unless we are talking about New Years.

Secondly, Give me some thoughts on The Game. I have been watching the last couple of days of player interviews and I really like the enthusiam and confidence the players are speaking with. The defensive guys think it will be a low scoring game again. They are not looking for alot of trickery but do feel that they will see more of the option play out of LSU. I think we will see the ball being thrown around more this go around at least from the Bama offense. Personally, i would like to see LSU go to the air a bit more because I think our secondary could create some turnovers. What say you?


----------



## bamafans (Dec 22, 2011)

I dont think it will be as low of a scoring game as the last one. I look for a 21-17 type game. I think both teams take more chances, but play for field position in the first half. Saban will still trust his kickers....just not from 45+ and out...
I think Bama will throw more. This will open it up for TR.
If LSU throws more, I think it is a plus for Bama....


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 22, 2011)

I have to look back at the last game and think that we could have just as easily won that game as LSU did and you know that any HONEST LSU fan knows that as well.  Also, in the last game, we had a few guys who were playing hurt but we now have everyone healthy.  I will make no predictions, but I believe our chances are 50/50.  Anyone with half a brain should know that their option play hurt us worse than anything and one would have to believe that Smart and Saban have worked overtime figuring out how to defend it.  They will have no inside game so it has to be the option.  IF we shut that down, Jefferson will have to throw the ball which I believe we can defend the pass extremely well.  
Hopefully, Mccarron does not make the same mistakes (taking the sack in OT) and with a line at 100%, TR should have a good game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'd like to think Coach Mcelwain will want to go out guns blazing. I expect to see some wrinkles this time around after the last game against LSU doing it Saban's way.


----------



## bamafans (Dec 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd like to think Coach Mcelwain will want to go out guns blazing. I expect to see some wrinkles this time around after the last game against LSU doing it Saban's way.



^^^^ this


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 29, 2011)

Nobody making excuses, If Bama plays their Best Game and LSU plays their Best, Bama wins, but we all know there will be mistakes, and whichever team makes the most will Lose!!!!  Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Headhunter1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Roll tide!!!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 30, 2011)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 30, 2011)

Just read where Barrett Jones announced he will be returning for his senior year..  Great news.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 30, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Just read where Barrett Jones announced he will be returning for his senior year..  Great news.



Just saw that! 

 Man, our offensive line is just gonna be brutal next year!
Barrett will probably move to Center with the loss of Vlachos. That would give us:
LT Cyrus Kouandijo
LG Chance Warmack
C Barrett Jones
RG Anthony Steen or Arie Kouandijo 
RT D.J. Fluker


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2012)

any of you fellow Tider's reading all these rumors?
Seeing that Brent Pease from Boise State is our top pick for Mcelwain's replacement, with Groh as second choice. I really don't want Mike Groh as our OC.
The other rumor is Cris Carter will possibly be our wide receivers coach or at least an assistant in some capacity.


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 5, 2012)

injury update-looks pretty good. mark barron(ribs) and eddie lacy (turf toe) have still been on light duty and still banged up but should be ready to go. Will lowrys out and depends if lsu goes pass happy then sunseri plays more. if they go option/run more then jerrell harris will play more. real question is who will start at right guard alfred mcCullough or anthony steen. both have started games this year.RDT


----------



## bamafans (Jan 5, 2012)

4 more days boys.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 5, 2012)

Read where Menzie and Milliner may have leg injuries... Not good if true.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2012/01/alabamas_nagging_injuries_coul.html


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 5, 2012)

Landon Collins (5* safety) verbally commits to the Tide, but watching moms reaction, I say its HIGHLY possible he switches to LSU on signing day.. Hope not but mom wasnt happy.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 10, 2012)

Great win last night. Just wondering who you all thought were some of the unsung hero's. When Maze went down and C. Jones filled his spot on punts I was a bit worried about a freshman being in there. Not only did he field them all cleanly (a lot of them) he made a couple of nice returns. I think he will be a good one for us next year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2012)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Landon Collins (5* safety) verbally commits to the Tide, but watching moms reaction, I say its HIGHLY possible he switches to LSU on signing day.. Hope not but mom wasnt happy.



After the show last nite, my money is on him signing with Bama; despite his mothers ghetto show during the UA game.


----------



## bamafans (Jan 10, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Great win last night. Just wondering who you all thought were some of the unsung hero's. When Maze went down and C. Jones filled his spot on punts I was a bit worried about a freshman being in there. Not only did he field them all cleanly (a lot of them) he made a couple of nice returns. I think he will be a good one for us next year.



Norwood stepped up big time. I like his frame and size.... Should be good next year!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

I saw some kids really step up last night.  

Christian Jones,,,,, where the heck did he come from?  I was telling my wife that I had not even heard of him.

Norwood stepped in for Maze really great and made the Honey Bun look like a rookie.

Trey DePriest played very well when CJ Mosley went down.

Vinnie Sunseri looked real solid as well.

Based on what I saw last night and knowing who and what we recruited last year plus what looks to be a #1 class this year, we may have some learning to do next year but the following years should be awesome.

Barrett Jones mentioned something about restoring order a day or 2 before the game, recent history suggests that order is being restored.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 10, 2012)

I am just in a state of Euphoria!

Roll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jay Hughes said:


> I am just in a state of Euphoria!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!!!!!!



Feels good don't it.  Congrats to you. Enjoy this day.


----------



## madpegtod (Jan 10, 2012)

21-zereaux....Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2012)

madpegtod said:


> 21-zereaux....Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 10, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I saw some kids really step up last night.
> 
> Christian Jones,,,,, where the heck did he come from?  I was telling my wife that I had not even heard of him.
> 
> ...



I also found it interesting to hear Saban say that they took three complete weeks off from training, then only practiced 14 days prior to the big game. Sounds like the movie "Redtails" that he referenced is going to be a good one to go see!!

Jones was a shocker, and very strong runner. Look forward to seeing more of him next year. Norwood brought it. Really looking forward to the kid from Calhoun, Ga. put his leg behind the ball and see if he can earn the starters spot. He appears to be the real deal.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, anyone know how to make Honey badger cookies????


















Put em in a bowl and beat em for 3 hours.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 11, 2012)

My o my


----------



## golffreak (Jan 11, 2012)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2012)

David Mills said:


> Hey, anyone know how to make Honey badger cookies????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed it for ya...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 11, 2012)

Honey Possum


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 11, 2012)

You know, sometimes you just don't appreciate just how exceptional a team really is. Just think about the Seniors this year:
2008  11 wins-2 losses to utah and BCS Champs Florida
2009 14-0 BCS National Champions
2010 10-3 losses to #18 South carolina, #10 LSU, and BCS Champs Auburn
2011 12-1  with a loss to LSU and redemption as Champs
47 wins, 5 losses( 2 to eventual BCSNC's) 
and 2 BCS championship rings
How in the world could it get any better?
I don't know, but i'm confident that Saban is gonna try. 
National signing day is a few weeks away and i'm pretty excited about the studs we have verbal commitments from. Just hope they don't change their mind, although I'm sure Landon Collins mother will try her best to get him to change his selection. That was shocking to see.
 It's been a wild ride this year and ended the way all Bama fans hoped it would. Saban's mantra for years has been "Finish it!" and seeing the hats with the word "Done" was a nice ending to the story.
ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard one of the sports guys say the last time a Tiger was beaten up so badly it was by his wife with a 5 iron.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2012)

RTR guys.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You know, sometimes you just don't appreciate just how exceptional a team really is. Just think about the Seniors this year:
> 2008  11 wins-2 losses to utah and BCS Champs Florida
> 2009 14-0 BCS National Champions
> 2010 10-3 losses to #18 South carolina, #10 LSU, and BCS Champs Auburn
> ...



 I agree 10 million %


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 14, 2012)

Oustanding post rhbama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 14, 2012)

fairhope said:


> I heard one of the sports guys say the last time a Tiger was beaten up so badly it was by his wife with a 5 iron.


----------



## AlanShort (Jan 15, 2012)

To scout.com and look at our commitments. #1 recruiting class at the moment. Stud players coming in again and seems like 20 of the top 100 players still deciding has bama as one of there choices.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 18, 2012)

If you have 25 minutes to kill, you oughta watch All Access: The Road to #14. Excellent video!
http://www.rolltide.com/allaccess/?media=293145


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, it's official now:
Doug Nussmeier from the Washington Huskies has been hired to replace Coach Jim Mcelwain as Offensive Coordinator..
 Lance Thompson has also been re-hired. I didn't see what his official capacity will be, but speculation is that Kirby Smart really pushed for him to come back. I would have thought Saban would reject LT after all the negative comments Lance stated when he went to Tennessee with the Kiffinator.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 19, 2012)

Les did get a Gatorade Bath after the game.


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 23, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Les did get a Gatorade Bath after the game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 23, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Les did get a Gatorade Bath after the game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 24, 2012)

fairhope said:


> Les did get a Gatorade Bath after the game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 24, 2012)

"If wanting to win is a fault, as some of my critics seem to insist, then I plead guilty. I like to win. I know no other way. It's in my blood." -- Paul "Bear" Bryant

Order has been restored and the tradition continues.  Concerning Bama, the above words were true when the Bear spoke them and they are true today.  The Bear spoiled us (Bama fans) and it looks like CNS intends to do the same.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jan 30, 2012)

Roll Tide! I'm excited about our recruiting class this year and we are off to a fast start for 2013!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone see the Namath bio on HBO tonight? It was great.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone see the Namath bio on HBO tonight? It was great.


I don't have HBO,


BTW, would anyone be offended if I were to say:


*ROLL TIDE​*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2012)

David Mills said:


> I don't have HBO,
> 
> 
> BTW, would anyone be offended if I were to say:
> ...



I don't either, but it's free on dish and dtv right now.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> but it's free on dish and dtv right now.



I don't have that either.


----------

